# 1st time here got a question



## putter223 (Apr 30, 2009)

1st time posting here been reading the site for a couple weeks now and have a question. Is there a home town location like Indiana KY ect? would like to read about some inputs on some courses. Thanks Site looks real good.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome not sure about courses in Indiana but welcome anyway someone might know.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm from Louisville. What sort of info are you looking for? Not to refer business away from golfforum, but I know that golflink.com has a course locator tool. You might check there.


----------

